# Graphics card that can sustain 3/4 monitors?



## cctaylor88 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys, currently running a gtx 460 and looking to upgrade my gpu just a bit in order to run 3 monitors concurrently... mostly for desktop usage and multitasking. I game but only a very little bit, right now just gw2, starcraft 2, and bf3 all of which my 460 handles very well for my needs. But I would really like to run 3 or more monitors at once, if I can sustain "eyefinity" or whatever that would be fine and dandy but this really isn't my main concern. 

Would like to spend no more than about $200, need a card that can handle 3 or more outputs at the same time, would also need 4 connection slots as I will need to switch over to my TV when watching movies etc. 

What would you recommend? More than likely going to purchase something used unless there is a crazy good shellshocker etc.

My current motherboard only has a single PCIe x16 slot so... I also don't mind buying a PCI card but no one can give me a straight answer and people keep linking me to $70 PCI cards which is a joke, I would rather just buy another 460 for a few bucks more you know?

Thanks


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 18, 2013)

...so you want to play games with 3 monitors and spend $200 or less. I say good luck.

I would say your best option is buy a 670 and if need be sli them. 
670 sli is only a couple % behind 680 sli and that's faster than Titan, but this is well over your budget. But if you only have 1 slot then you can't sli.

If fps isn't a problem then look for a 660 that's close to your price and I'm preety sure it can do 3screens.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like you want a GTX 660. Find used or on sale for under $200. Will handle your three monitors and TV.


----------



## cctaylor88 (Mar 18, 2013)

No, I said gaming would simply be a plus and will pay a few more dollars for 3 monitors while gaming. I really just want to go from my current 2+1 setup to 3+1 or just all 4 monitors at once..

How can you tell how many monitor outputs a GPU can hold anyways? b/c on newegg when you go to specs it simply states the "Ports" like my card for example has 3 ports but only handles 2 outputs..how can I tell the amount of outputs?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-660/specifications

Multi Monitor:
4 displays

Standard Display Connectors:
One Dual Link DVI-I, One Dual Link DVI-D, One HDMI, One DisplayPort


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 18, 2013)

cctaylor88 said:


> No, I said gaming would simply be a plus and will pay a few more dollars for 3 monitors while gaming. I really just want to go from my current 2+1 setup to 3+1 or just all 4 monitors at once..
> 
> How can you tell how many monitor outputs a GPU can hold anyways? b/c on newegg when you go to specs it simply states the "Ports" like my card for example has 3 ports but only handles 2 outputs..how can I tell the amount of outputs?


Research the exact model of card online, manufacturers have more info and user manuals online so you can double check it will do what you want. 
Radeon 7870 is my recommendation the tahiti version


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 18, 2013)

A 660 will do you just fine. Right now on newegg they have a Galaxy going for around $215 with mir its $190 plus a 10% off code.

I'm using TPU APP so I can't link right now.


----------



## cctaylor88 (Mar 18, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Research the exact model of card online, manufacturers have more info and user manuals online so you can double check it will do what you want.
> Radeon 7870 is my recommendation the tahiti version



Why the 7870 over the 7850 and what exactly is the tahiti version?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 18, 2013)

cctaylor88 said:


> Why the 7870 over the 7850 and what exactly is the tahiti version?



It has a bit more power, there are two types of 7870  the older one based on cape Verde version gpu which is good but the newer tahiti one is based on a cut down 7970 chip and has moer powers yet is reasonabley priced


----------



## Law-II (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi

be aware the 7870 requires ■Use of 3 or more displays with AMD Eyefinity technology requires a DisplayPort-capable panel or an AMD Eyefinity validated dongle. See http://www.amd.com/EyefinityDongles for a list of validated DisplayPort dongles. 

Source - http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/7000/7870/pages/radeon-7870.aspx#/2

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 19, 2013)

cctaylor88 said:


> Hey guys, currently running a gtx 460 and looking to upgrade my gpu just a bit in order to run 3 monitors concurrently... mostly for desktop usage and multitasking. I game but only a very little bit, right now just gw2, starcraft 2, and bf3 all of which my 460 handles very well for my needs. But I would really like to run 3 or more monitors at once, if I can sustain "eyefinity" or whatever that would be fine and dandy but this really isn't my main concern.
> 
> Would like to spend no more than about $200, need a card that can handle 3 or more outputs at the same time, would also need 4 connection slots as I will need to switch over to my TV when watching movies etc.
> 
> ...



Triple monitor is easy on AMD cards. Should be easy on NVIDIA too but I think AMD solution is better past 3 monitors. Get eyefinity edition cards + dongles. 
You probably don't want to play games running across all 3 monitors as it will be crawling. Anything under $200 will not run any new/recent game across 3 X 1080p without problems.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 19, 2013)

where do you live? for now i cant see anything better than this for the money http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131487


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 19, 2013)

DarkOCean said:


> where do you live? for now i cant see anything better than this for the money PowerColor AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPPV2E Radeon HD 7870 GH...



That's the card you want OP. With some OCíng, it's capable of matching my core edition 7970 at stock speeds.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 to the HD 7870 LE/XT/Tahiti basically 75% of the performance of a 7970 at 50% of the price


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 19, 2013)

Get a couple of second hand FireGL v3800's or better off ebay. $30-40 each. Top quality output for desktop/workstation use. OK for basic gaming (similar to what u got today).


----------



## shaneduce (Mar 20, 2013)

I would get a GTX 660 Ti  spend a little exter money and you will not regreat it.


----------

